# JC Higgins and a Columbia backwoods find yesterday.



## jd56 (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a great job during the day that allows me or shall I say "directs me" to off the beaten path within my travels from time to time.

Case in point....my last assignment late yesterday, had me on the back roads of Amelia Va.

I stopped at a small Country Store to find some snacks for the 2 hour ride home.

Inside were some older locals sitting around and just being neighborly with each other..... complaining about taxes and how their retirement isn't what they hoped for....and appeared to be the local gathering place just to kill time.
I heard one of the old geezers mention something about the price per pound for scrap metal and then heard "I picked up some old bike frames and I bet those picker guys on TV would pay big money for".

Of course I interjected and introduced myself.
Showed them some pictures of my bikes and ended up following one of the old guys back to his farm, which he said was a short piece down the road.....yeah like 8 miles further into the backwoods....but I was game.
Actually it looked like a Harley graveyard. But there were a few incomplete bikes laying in the unkept overgrown weeds.

Picked these 2 out of the bunch. (Passed on a Columbia "Newsboy")
 I paid better than scrap weight prices and loaded them on the portable bike rack I had packed in the Co. Car's trunk.

Got to love my job and the places it may take me daily.
And thankfull I had a bike rack with me.

A JC Higgins, possibly of Color Flow family, and a late 50s Columbia.
Niether are in great shape but, another pair of protects for the future. 

Can't seem to turn down men's bikes recently  and they all seemed to be covered with layers of house paint.






Haven't checked the BB serial numbers yet but am pretty confident they are mid to late 50s ballooners.


----------

